# GAME 19: Friday 12/5 vs. Phoenix



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The Phoenix Suns will be visiting Boston as the worst team in the West. Our beloved boys in green, meanwhile, at 7-11 are second in the Atlantic Division and tied for 7th in the conference. Both teams are riding three game losing streaks. Phoenix, of course, has Stephon Marbury, Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson, Amare Stodamire, and a giant gorilla mascot taking part in their losing streak. Phoenix most recently lost to Minnesota by a 92-79 score. Marbury had 27 and Amare had 14, and no one else hit double digits. 

The Celtics meanwhile, played a terrific game but played it against a team that was having an out of body expierience and ended up losing it. When you lose to a team that you hold to 31.1% inside the arc and you hit 51% of your shots, and you out rebound them and you score 14 more points in the paint and you still lose, something odd happened. Indeed, something odd did happen as the Raptors hit 71% of their 24 3 point shots. Not much you can do about that. 

For the Celtics to win, first off the Suns will have to have in-body experiences and not do rediculous things, and secondly Jahidi White and Amare Stodamire will have to be kept off the glass. In other words, the Celtics will lose.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!In other words, the Celtics will lose.








Glad to see we have people that have faith on this board.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The Suns are having a dissapointing season so far too so I wouldn't count us out of this one yet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> The Suns are having a dissapointing season so far too so I wouldn't count us out of this one yet.


We could have said that about the Bulls and Knicks TWO TIMES.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Best Celtics' game so far this season. Best first half, I would say. Hopefully, they can keep that lead until the end of the game. GO CELTICS!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, this was the best half I have seen the Celtics play since Antoine was here. It was a very nice half...loved it...and oh yeah, VINNY BABY. THIS GUY IS THE MVP OF THIS TEAM. (Disagree and you'll see what will happen )

VINNY BABY.

"Ironic" as they said, Amare injures Pierce last year in the FleetCenter, Pierce injures Amare this year at the FleetCenter....hmmm..ondering:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

My God, they said Phoenix wa playing badly, but I didn't realize how badly. They'e packed it in, and Frank Johnson's days are numbered. No coherence whatsoever on offense and porous defense. I like Barbosa, though.

Let's see if the C's can maintain their lead. We've seen second half meltdowns before.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

Completely stopped working the ball inside to Vin, stopped the high low game, stopped moving without the ball, stopped running. Come on guys. Lets go.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Major meltdown. The third quarter of this game illustrates perfectly why Pierce absolutely sucks in an uptempo offense and needs to be benched or traded.

Suns win the quarte 36-17 and Pierce had more turnovers than I can count. He looked like a junior high player.


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

The problem was they didnt run period. In the first half they were pushing the ball into the front court and the backing it up if nothing was there. Once Pheonix started pressing they slowed the Celts to a crawl.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Wow, this was the best half I have seen the Celtics play since Antoine was here. It was a very nice half...loved it...and oh yeah, VINNY BABY. THIS GUY IS THE MVP OF THIS TEAM. (Disagree and you'll see what will happen )
> 
> VINNY BABY.
> ...



Oooooo, nevermind...but good try guys, I guess a 26 point lead isn't enough.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

McCarty is playing so something bad had to happen.....


----------



## HickFromFrenchLick (Jun 18, 2003)

Jim please take Kedrick out of the game. Now is not the time for him. You need someone to take the weakside jumpshots!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Did Raef and Battie get hurt? Nither has played a minute in the 2nd half and to tell you the truth I would rather see Raef taking jumpers then Brown or McCarty.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Pretty exciting game. Marbury is HOTTTT in the 4th and so is Phoenix. I cant believe the Cs were up by 29 at one point. Theyve had so much trouble with the press its unbelievable.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*I Give Up*

Have we reached the bottom of the barrell yet Danny?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

1 2 3 4 Final
Suns 17 19 36 38 110
Celtics 30 32 17 27 106


It was a tale of two halves. 74 points in the second half given up, unbelieveable.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Fire the coach or trade those idiots. GOOD JOB DANNY, MAKING US SUCH A HORRIBLE TEAM!!!!!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I can't help but laugh a delirious crazed laugh at this point. This is getting crazy!! We are definitely one of the worst teams in the league, I mean, Phoenix themselves suck and are bottom-feeders, their coach has been rumored to be on the chopping block all season long.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I've given up on this team. They are not worth my mental energy. No one in the Celtics front office reads my posts anyway, and if Wyc Grosbeck and his venture capitalists lose their shirts, well, it isn't my money.

If you think tonight was bad, wait until they get blown out by Denver on National TV on Sunday. How much longer do we have to watch this travesty? What were McCarty and Battie doing in the game at all? Why didn't LaFrentz play at all in the second half (knee probably). Why did Blount sit out most of the 3rd quarter?

PIERCE SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

I think they are the worst team in the league so far. How many times they had a big lead like that and they lost the games?

I have no hope anymore with this team. All they can do now is just become the worst team in the world and try to get the first draft pick next season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

This is down right terrible. I can imagine Jim O'Brien and Danny Ainge saying "I Should've, I Could've, I Would've". I'm embarresed to watch the Celtics. Their play in the 2nd half was completly pathetic. My Varsity team could've maintained the 26 point half time lead. The Celtics need to learn that a basketball game is *4* QUARTERS!!, not two. Blowing leads to the Knicks, Suns, Hornets...... We need to learn how to finish games. It's hurting to see the Celtics play like a Junior-High Team. Wow


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> Fire the coach or trade those idiots. GOOD JOB DANNY, MAKING US SUCH A HORRIBLE TEAM!!!!!


Not Danny Ainge's fault (Beside's the whole "you know who" deal). It's Tony Battie's, Walter McCarty's, and Jumaine Jone's fault for not being INJURED, which would give our two young rebounders a chance and it's Pierce's for all of Big John's MANY reasons and it's OB who gives veterans a chance to get worse by playing them. :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: My throat hurts from yelling.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> I think they are the worst team in the league so far. How many times they had a big lead like that and they lost the games?
> 
> I have no hope anymore with this team. All they can do now is just become the worst team in the world and try to get the first draft pick next season.


The Celtic's only are the worse team when ORLANDO play's like a Junior High Team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think we played hard, but the other team has just outhustled us and out played us. They seemed to have wanted it more then we did. Any more questions? ... Thank You.

*Jim O'Brian exits*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Now this was a good game.

aqua-rating: 6.5/10 (Vinny Baby, thats the only reason they even got a rating.)
aqua-award: Kedrick Brown (I really feel sorry for him, since it could have been him no the plane to Phoenix two seasons ago, where he would be appreciated by the coach)


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Danny Ainge is responsible for this. He insisted on putting this team together HIS way and he got what he wanted.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh I think there is plenty of blame to go around. O'Brien was completely outcoached tonight and Pierce looked like a junior high player.

Like the old song says, you gotta laugh to keep from cryin'.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Oh I think there is plenty of blame to go around. O'Brien was completely outcoached tonight and Pierce looked like a junior high player.
> 
> Like the old song says, you gotta laugh to keep from cryin'.


Come on, no tears Big J, you have to admit it is kind of funny. I mean blowing a 29 point lead and losing by 4, and hearing Pierce once again call this team "soft". :laugh:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> Danny Ainge is responsible for this. He insisted on putting this team together HIS way and he got what he wanted.


I agree, but OB is somewhat of an enabler and deserves a good slice of the blame. 


I now realize that that one of things with Antoine that was claimed by many to be such a "problem" really was all on OB all the time. A coach is responsible for the shot selection his players make. OB shoud have been gone way before Antoine was.

Unfortunately now the situation is very, very bad. We are stuck with Danny Ainge, OB, and terrible owners. Even OB goes, the only realistic one who will, we are still stuck with Ainge and owners that suck. This is gonna be a long season and some to come.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, but OB is somewhat of an enabler and deserves a good slice of the blame.
> ...



Jim O'Brien got so much out of this team that nobody expected. Ainge traded away Antoine and he ruined this team.

Do you not remember the 2002 playoffs? or beating Indiana. That was because of Jim. H


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Did Pierce say that??? He's the one who blew the game in the thrid quarter. Pierce has the mental toughness of a gerbil.

Even Orlando hasn't been losing like this.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on, no tears Big J, you have to admit it is kind of funny. I mean blowing a 29 point lead and losing by 4, and hearing Pierce once again call this team "soft". :laugh:


Pierce needs to call the person in his mirror "soft".


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, but OB is somewhat of an enabler and deserves a good slice of the blame.
> ...



Jim O'Brien got so much out of this team that nobody expected. Ainge traded away Antoine and he ruined this team.

Do you not remember the 2002 playoffs? or beating Indiana. That was because of Jim. He isn't the best coach but he was the best coach for that group of guys because he got them to do so much more then they were capable of. He had them shooting the 3 because that is kept them in the game. 
It might not have ever won us a title but it was a lot better then Ainge's half baked idea on how to play the game that Jim is being forced to use now.
The coach had everyone shoot the 3. He had Antoine handling the ball while trying to score all the points and get all the rebounds because he knew that was the only way they could win.

Pierce is a one quarter a night guy. Even when he scores 30 and has 15 rebounds and 7 assists if you notice he never goes for rebounds. They always come right to him.

Pierce is a great player but he isn't a leader. This is what you are seeing right now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Pierce needs to call the person in his mirror "soft".


I got a new sig for ya.

(34 + 42 + 55 + 43 + 13) / 11 = [STRIKE]Banner 17[/STRIKE]


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

What we miss from Antoine this year is LEADERSHIP.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I got a new sig for ya.
> ...


Yeah, apparently that team will never win "you know what"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, apparently that team will never win "you know what"



Unless....*aqua looks at the door to see if "someone" will walk through them*...nevermind.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Did Pierce say that??? He's the one who blew the game in the thrid quarter. Pierce has the mental toughness of a gerbil.
> 
> Even Orlando hasn't been losing like this.


Yeah, Pierce said that for like a week in a row, not once but I think like 3 times, after 3 games.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Yep itz Pierce's fault that AInge traded away the leader of this team for players that haven't had impact yet. And in a season where we woulda had a 3 headed monster in PP, AW, and VB along with an up and coming rookie PG and role players. This is not Obie's fault either. He is doing his best with what he has. He lost his leader on the court, Pierce obviously can;t take on that role as of right now, hopefully he duz in the near future (like this weekend) but for those of you seying Pierce sucks, you suck, for those of you saying fire Obie, fire you as a fan, and for those of you blaming Ainge, I tend to agree b/c not giving Walker a chance with a new him, a new Baker, and Pierce w/ a true PG wuz a big mistake, and now we have no true leader, and even if Pierce tried to be the leader people would still bash him, liek when he had a triple double, he passed too much, eTc. Thats my two cents.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Pierce is a jerk. He sucks big time. End of story.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Yep itz Pierce's fault that AInge traded away the leader of this team for players that haven't had impact yet.


Well it kind of is, I mean, Pierce said he wanted Reaf at any price.



> This is not Obie's fault either. He is doing his best with what he has. He lost his leader on the court, Pierce obviously can;t take on that role as of right now, hopefully he duz in the near future (like this weekend)


I agree, you can't blame OB, he's got stiffs on his whole team, although I'd like him to use the rookies and young players sooner then later.



> but for those of you seying Pierce sucks, you suck, for those of you saying fire Obie, fire you as a fan, and for those of you blaming Ainge, I tend to agree b/c not giving Walker a chance with a new him, a new Baker, and Pierce w/ a true PG wuz a big mistake, and now we have no true leader, and even if Pierce tried to be the leader people would still bash him, liek when he had a triple double, he passed too much, eTc. Thats my two.cents


Pierce doesn't suck, I mean I support Pierce as a player and person but I never liked him because he got all praise for all the wins, and when we lost he still got praised. He doesn't suck, but NO one can do it all alone, not T-Mac, not Kobe, not even AI (he's getting help...).

I mean lets be realistic.

Blount starter?
Welsch starter?
James starter? :laugh: 

And finally, OB please start Raef, or let him play 35 minutes, because damnit we traded away our captain for this stiff, so at least let him play. You pay him, you play him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Pierce is a jerk. He sucks big time. End of story.


Little Harsh, don't ya think?


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Yep itz Pierce's fault that AInge traded away the leader of this team for players that haven't had impact yet. And in a season where we woulda had a 3 headed monster in PP, AW, and VB along with an up and coming rookie PG and role players. This is not Obie's fault either. He is doing his best with what he has. He lost his leader on the court, Pierce obviously can;t take on that role as of right now, hopefully he duz in the near future (like this weekend) but for those of you seying Pierce sucks, you suck, for those of you saying fire Obie, fire you as a fan, and for those of you blaming Ainge, I tend to agree b/c not giving Walker a chance with a new him, a new Baker, and Pierce w/ a true PG wuz a big mistake, and now we have no true leader, and even if Pierce tried to be the leader people would still bash him, liek when he had a triple double, he passed too much, eTc. Thats my two cents.


You are technically right. Pierce didn't trade Antoine but he didn't stick up for him when he had the chance either. No one knows what would have happened if Pierce had said "this trade is a bad idea .
But he only cared about what this meant to his stat line. (more shot opporunities for him. More rebounds and all the praise)

No, I don't think Pierce saying don't trade Antoine would have made a difference but I guess we will never know will we.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

WOW.

never seen this game, but how the hell u blow a 29pts lead?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I've given up on this team. They are not worth my mental energy. No one in the Celtics front office reads my posts anyway, and if Wyc Grosbeck and his venture capitalists lose their shirts, well, it isn't my money.
> 
> If you think tonight was bad, wait until they get blown out by Denver on National TV on Sunday. How much longer do we have to watch this travesty? What were McCarty and Battie doing in the game at all? Why didn't LaFrentz play at all in the second half (knee probably). Why did Blount sit out most of the 3rd quarter?
> ...


Not that it matters now but.... 

"With O'Brien opting for a smaller lineup to match up against the Suns' athletic group, Raef LaFrentz and Tony Battie never got off the bench in the second half and Mark Blount only played six second-half minutes, limiting the C's post-up game. The team didn't get many weak-side perimeter points."

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/celtics.bg?articleid=178


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*I give up*

This is too much of a blow for me. I understand losing close games but, leading almost by 30 at the half, at home and losing. What was that?!!

We are pathetic!!!

And... the thing is, it is not completely is as much O'Brien's fault as is Danny's fault. So, firing Obie, does not look like the answer right now for Ainge.

For me, the whole team can be traded.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> WOW.
> 
> never seen this game, but how the hell u blow a 29pts lead?


You blow a 29 point lead by having a team that is entered for the Emeka Okafor Sweep-stakes


----------

